# White Horse Whisky Bottle



## Rltide55 (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning ! I am requesting advice on the approximate age range of the White Horse Whisky bottle. It is dark green with several bubbles. It has a double collar top with no markings on the bottom. The seams are vertical around the shoulder and then goes up the base of the collar ring.


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 2, 2020)

That looks pretty old..3 piece mold...id say 1870's roughly..


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 2, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> That looks pretty old..3 piece mold...id say 1870's roughly..


Thank you !


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 2, 2020)

ehhh, it's definitely UK origin and that lip finish is your biggest clue and it's very distinctive and advanced looking, next, I'm looking at script embossing around shoulder... also later type clues.... I'd guess, somewhat educated, that this is 1900 -1920


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 2, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> ehhh, it's definitely UK origin and that lip finish is your biggest clue and it's very distinctive and advanced looking, next, I'm looking at script embossing around shoulder... also later type clues.... I'd guess, somewhat educated, that this is 1900 -1920


Thank you


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> ehhh, it's definitely UK origin and that lip finish is your biggest clue and it's very distinctive and advanced looking, next, I'm looking at script embossing around shoulder... also later type clues.... I'd guess, somewhat educated, that this is 1900 -1920


I agree, those UK bottles can be deceptively recent since they used older bottle styles so much later.


----------

